
Google Checkout Is Dead, Long Live Google Wallet - kirpekar
http://searchengineland.com/google-checkout-is-dead-long-live-google-wallet-101473
======
ROFISH
As an online store that sells T-Shirts, Google Checkout accounts for roughly
5% of all orders, but a very vocal minority that really, really hate Paypal
and likes to click any option that guarantees they don't use Paypal.

------
typicalrunt
IIRC, Google Checkout also required US customers only. As it was never
extended to the rest of the world, I expected it to never take hold and change
the marketplace.

~~~
deadcyclo
Don't think that is the case. It was limited to merchants in a few countries,
but it was not limited to US customers. I once purchased a computer from UK
using Google checkout, and I live in Norway.

